# Audiobooks not showing up in library



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe this should be in trouble shooting.   twice now a new audiobook has not shown up in my cloud library on my fire hd. The first time I called KS and they had me call audible support. The first time they deleted the book and had me rebuy it from my kindle and download it right from there. This last time that wouldn't work and they made me deregister my kindle- ugh! I lost everything and now have to redownload all my books. Has anyone else had this problem? Any solutions or advice? Does it see like its my kindle, or a software interface with audible?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had  this problem...you're looking in the Audiobooks tab on the Fire HD, right (sorry, I have to ask that--I've had people not notice the Audiobooks tab.)

Have you connected your Amazon account with your Audible account?  You can do that on the Audible page, if you haven't. 

Betsy


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't had this problem...you're looking in the Audiobooks tab on the Fire HD, right (sorry, I have to ask that--I've had people not notice the Audiobooks tab.)
> 
> Have you connected your Amazon account with your Audible account? You can do that on the Audible page, if you haven't.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy- yes to the audiobooks tab- and yes to my accounts being linked, and they've been linked since that was first introduced. Both times it's happened with new books- one I bought online from my pc and the latest was a per-order of the new Jim butcher book. What's frustrating is both showed up on my iPad through the audible app but not on my fire hd. I think I am going to call KCS again


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm....and you've done a sync?

I've not bought an audiobook since getting my Fire...

Betsy


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes did a sync,  did a shut down and restart, tried buying the book again from my fire ( got message that I had already bought the book- listen now icon came up) clicked on listen now and it went back to my library, and the book wasn't there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aargh...very frustrating...

Let me test something...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just downloaded two freebies, one directly from Audible and one through the Kindle store, and they both showed up in my Audiobooks tab, though the one from Audible appeared at the top of my cloud listing and the one from Amazon at the bottom.

Betsy


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just downloaded two freebies, one directly from Audible and one through the Kindle store, and they both showed up in my Audiobooks tab, though the one from Audible appeared at the top of my cloud listing and the one from Amazon at the bottom.
> 
> Betsy


I know- some I have bought show up ( I have the audible platinum plan, and REALLY like the whispersync and the professional narration option on some of the books) , but I have now had two that didn't. I tried changing my sorting as well- most recent to author to title to see if they were just scattered around. It makes me think there is some software interface glitch. I am getting my 8.9 fire with cellular tomorrow- I am going to try to see if the same thing happens there. Then I will know whether or not its my small fire hd. BTW the two titles were "Cold Days" per-ordered, and "Z for Zachariah", the book I bought on my pc.


----------

